# England pellet stoves mysterious 3 buttons ??



## TROY COOK

I don't know why they don't just explain the bottom 3 buttons in the owners manual? They just say the bottom 3 three buttons need no adjustment they come preset at the factory.Not the case with my stove ! After days of playing around I finally figured out the buttons were way off! They were at 5 7 9 .... Not good ! I guess the last button should all ways be at 1 . If this was just in the manual it wouldn't be an issue! Any way I figured out the factory setting for my stove should be 4 5 1 --- Am I the only one that thinks that's stupid???  I have found other members with this stove {55 shp -22} and they play with the first 2 of the three,3 7 1 ... 5 6 1 ... Thank you responders    Wonder if this company says don't touch buttons they are preset?????


----------



## krooser

Geez... a pellet stove with great sound!


----------



## imacman

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> .....Any way I figured out the factory setting for my stove should be 4 5 1 .....


A common setting that has mentioned on this forum quite often is 4-6-1.


----------



## MCPO

My neighbor`s  Englander was set at 4-6-1 all last year. At that setting it burned 1.5 bags a day. This fall he started burning the some higher quality pellets and the stove really burned way too hot for the mild temps. He adjusted it way down to #1 and it has been burning just fine since.
 I think with the Englanders yoou have to adjust everything manually according to pellet quality where as my Harman utilizes the exhaust sensor probe to make automatic adjustments.
 That 4-6-1 is probably just a general factory starting point that will operate the stove within reason with most brands and pellets regardless of quality.


----------



## imacman

Gio said:
			
		

> .....That 4-6-1 is probably just a general factory starting point that will operate the stove within reason with most brands and pellets regardless of quality.



Don't forget to tell your neighbor that those button settings are only for heat setting 1 or 2.  And NEVER touch the right hand one...it always stay at 1.


----------



## hossthehermit

If it's about Englander, take macman's word as gospel.
If it's about a different brand, take macman's word as gospel.


----------



## sculptor

macman said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....That 4-6-1 is probably just a general factory starting point that will operate the stove within reason with most brands and pellets regardless of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to tell your neighbor that those button settings are only for heat setting 1 or 2.  And NEVER touch the right hand one...it always stay at 1.
Click to expand...


So, if I turn the right hand one up to 9, it won't be like dragon's breath?


----------



## imacman

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> If it's about Englander, take macman's word as gospel.
> If it's about a different brand, take macman's word as gospel.



Nooooooo....don't do that.  I can screw-up just as much as the next person, and boy, have I!!  :ahhh:


----------



## imacman

sculptor said:
			
		

> ....So, if I turn the right hand one up to 9, it won't be like dragon's breath?


To tell the truth, I have NO idea what happens if you do that...never thought to ask Mike or any of the tech's at Englander......but I'm not gonna try it.  :grrr:


----------



## stoveguy2esw

3 buttons exposed:

1 LFF low fuel feed; this setting controls the cycle rate of the top auger when the unit is set on a heat range of 1 or 2. it does not affect the stove at heat range 3 or higher. the LFF settins we choose are based on consumption rates using average sized pellets meaning an average length of 3/4 inches (ish) now not all pellets are sized this way some smaller some longer on average so the settings can be adjusted to compensate (we usually wish to advise on that based on what an owner gives us on average time of a bag's burn duration on h/r 1) ideally to allow the stove to keep a physical fire without having to relight each batch from coals which is a dirty burn)

2. LBA low burn air; this setting determines the speed of the exhaust/combustion blower on the same 1 and 2 heat settings, no effect on 3 and higher. as with the LFF we determine what the best air setting is based on typical pellets and anormal setup. we may adjust this with info from the owner in cases of high altitude, odd hookups and such. too much air causes a "starve/smother too little and it "loads up" and burns pelets slower than they arrive causing excessive ash buildup clinkering and sooted glass

3. AOT air on temp; the air on temp button controls the temp related functions such as "proof of fire" blower on and off, and others. this setting shold never be on anything but 1.


there ya go


----------



## BJN644

Is there any way to adjust air when burning at 3 or above? Mine seems to burn dirtier at the higher settings, which I run at a lot.


----------



## MCPO

macman said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....That 4-6-1 is probably just a general factory starting point that will operate the stove within reason with most brands and pellets regardless of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to tell your neighbor that those button settings are only for heat setting 1 or 2.  And NEVER touch the right hand one...it always stay at 1.
Click to expand...

  Yeah thanks , thats a good idea.  I know the 3rd button is at #1 `m not sure if he understands the heat ranges. I`ll see him in the morning.


----------



## TROY COOK

Thank you Mike!! More playing around to do!! I am glad we bought this stove,We thought about St. croix pellet stoves lots more $$ but for our use this will work out...


----------



## sydney1963

Keep mine at 5-5-1, works for my stove.  I don't know if it varies from stove to stove, pellet to pellet.  Have tried 6-4-1 (dirty burn), 5-4-1 (dirty burn), 4-6-1 (huge tall flame).


----------



## joefraser

macman said:
			
		

> sculptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....So, if I turn the right hand one up to 9, it won't be like dragon's breath?
> 
> 
> 
> To tell the truth, I have NO idea what happens if you do that...never thought to ask Mike or any of the tech's at Englander......but I'm not gonna try it.  :grrr:
Click to expand...


It changed mine to 4 by accident.  My stove is in a corner so its kind of hard to see the contol board.  Wsn't burning as hot as usual and I found this setting was wrong.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

BJN644 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to adjust air when burning at 3 or above? Mine seems to burn dirtier at the higher settings, which I run at a lot.



 possibly , will have to check the internal programming , can do this over the phone but im going to need to walk you through it, will need the stove shut down and you at the unit when you call and i'll go over it with you. im in mon-fri 8-5 eastern time , gimme a call  800-245-6489


----------



## gottahavvitt

I have seen posts talking about these 3 buttons and what they do but do not see any i nfo on just how to go about adjusting or just checking to see what they are set at.
Are they adjusted while the stove is running??
Should the stove be cold?
It seems to me that the blower goes into turbo mode too often sometimes. Is this something that can be adjusted?
I have to hit the start button twice to get the stove to light.
Any help would be be appreciated

timberRidge 55-TRPEP


----------



## HEMI

gottahavvitt said:
			
		

> I have seen posts talking about these 3 buttons and what they do but do not see any i nfo on just how to go about adjusting or just checking to see what they are set at.
> Are they adjusted while the stove is running??
> Should the stove be cold?
> It seems to me that the blower goes into turbo mode too often sometimes. Is this something that can be adjusted?
> I have to hit the start button twice to get the stove to light.
> Any help would be be appreciated
> 
> timberRidge 55-TRPEP


you make those adjustment when stove is running so you can monitor whats happening....are you getting the E2 code on startup?...if so take a paper clip and clean out the hole to the ignitor, i had the same problem and mike from englander informed me to do this and it work...good luck


----------

